# New Addition to the family



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, I just picked up this John Deere 4020 the other day and a Woods Bushhog and thought I would share a few pictures with ya. I also picked up a John Deere 1209 Mower Conditioner, but I have not gotten it home yet. <a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=1230091450a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/1230091450a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> 
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=1230091450.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/1230091450.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> 
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=1230091449.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/1230091449.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/?action=view&current=1230091449a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/1230091449a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the "new ride" Morgan. Looks like a nice setup. What are your plans for it? How big is that mower?

Andy


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

The Woods is 15 foot, I am going to plant some #1 Vaughn Bermuda hay this spring to grow and sell Horse Quality Square Bale hay. I bought the tractor and the guy threw in the bushhog and I wasnt going to complain about that. I had my FSA meeting last week for a operating and equipment loans. I will know if they went thru in a week or so but the tractor was to good a deal to wait so I went on and bought it early. The guy said I could pay him when the loan went thru and if it didnt to pay him in installments


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds like you got an extra good deal. Good luck with the hay!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice looking machine! :thumbsup:


----------

